# FreeBSD 10 RC3  WI-FI TP-Link 823 USB info question bug



## samara (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello!

FreeBSD 10 RC3  AMD 64 
WI-FI TP-Link 823 USB

1. whom to info that  TP-Link 823 USB  WI-Fi  adapter  works under FreeBSD 10   as urtwn
2. whom to info ( how or what mailing list )  that after few days uptime of stable work
    FreeBSD 10 RC3   TP-Link 823 USB  WI-Fi  adapter:
   a) becomes invisible from  ifconfig
   b) usbconfig  freezes  ( gives no info )
   c) LED of indicator is ON

3) how to get  USB WI-Fi adapter  running withouth reboot?
   a) when usbconfig  frozen 
   b) /etc/rc.d/devd restart  did not help
   c) If I pull out USB adapter system reboots

thanks


----------

